# Help choosing the right type of sprinkler head



## dbunch304 (Jun 1, 2020)

Looking for some advice and assistance.
Bought a house a couple years ago and have been slowly learning how it operates and where the zones run.

I have a stretch of yard behind my house that is 12' x 60'

On one side of the long stretch there is a 12' wall and the other side there is the house with a 
sidewalk going along the house.

I already have a working rainbird sprinkler system installed and have a zone, not being used, that runs from one end to the other of the 60' in the center of the 12' section. So I don't have to run any pipe. I'll just have to run some hose to tap into the 1" pvc pipe. I want to put in some sprinklers that will get the ground wet but not the sidewalk.

At first I was thinking of putting 4-5 sprinklers down the middle. 
Now I'm thinking about putting 4-5 sprinklers right on the side walk side and point them to the wall.

I have 40-45 PSI, back flush valve and 1" pvc pipe.
I filled a 5 gallon bucket in about 52 seconds (Still trying to figure out if this is good or not)

Trying to figure out what the best type of popup sprinkler head to use to get the best coverage of water.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

You ideally want the sprinklers arranged in a square or triangle pattern with the throw from each head reaching to the next head. You could do that with a square pattern with sprays arranged on the wall and the house side in two rows spraying across to each other.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

As bermsteam says.

I have similar where fans are only on one side (along fence in your example).....leaves me with dry spots. Better than nothing but I like 'right'.

You could have one pvc line but run a long funny pipe to the other side, know what I mean?


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

Yep, I recommend sprinklers on both sides in a 'square' pattern. Triangle pattern would work but would result in more over spray (if you set it up for head to head coverage).


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

dbunch304 said:


> I'll just have to run some hose to tap into the 1" pvc pipe. I want to put in some sprinklers that will get the ground wet but not the sidewalk.


That's trying to do a heart surgery with a butcher knife...


----------



## dbunch304 (Jun 1, 2020)

It looks ugly right now, but were planning on leveling it out and seeding it this fall.
It's just a rectangular spot to water...

I'm leaning toward the triangle layout. So I'm thinking 4 on the sidewalk side and 2 on the wall side
I've been looking at different pop ups and there are so many to choose from
What type of popup for 12-13' would work better for this.
I don't mind getting the side walk wet coming from the wall. I just don't want the stream to go all the way
to the house wall.


----------

